# What is your focus from here on?



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 4, 2006)

Should I get familiar with the new masterials that you are not familiar with before or focus on what you know before but need to brush upon? 

With Environmental stuff, I just have to write things down, that is the only way I can learn due to the nature of the materials. I also experience anxiety reading ENV, that is another reason I had to just write things down. It helps a lot.

I made copies of all the useful appendices coz I hate flipping that thick CERM back and forth. What other good advice out there regarding preparing materials. 

:true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm gonna hang out and enjoy watching you folks stress out before exam day.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2006)

I REALLY need to start studying.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

Tonight I am doing nothing! I have to see LOST (+ I had a good last couple of days studying)

Thursday,Friday &amp; Saturday I will hopefully go through all the TRANS. 6 minute solutions 1 more time.

Wife has to work Sunday so I am screwed study wise (good for ignoring the kids and watching football though)

I need to do some STR stuff next Monday &amp; Tuesday Night

Wednesday - Sunday of next week I have Testmasters from 10-6, then also on Thursday - Sunday.

The week before the exam I am going to read through ref materials, for any hidden gems, make sure labels are good, etc. Not going to hit anything really hard..

I am going to take off Thursday &amp; Friday. Georgia offers the exam about 3 hours from my house so I am going to leave around lunch Thursday for the test site, check in the hotel, warm up a watermelon, drill a hole... :BK: j/k) basically chill out the night before.

Then Friday(October 27) I will probably take the next step towards either being a truck driver or working in construction management..


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 4, 2006)

> I REALLY need to start studying.


this is a good idea!!!

I might start studying next week. LSU plays Florida this weekend, so

we are going to start the drinking tonight! :beerchug


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

RG...some of us from Atlanta are getting together down in Macon for a good luck dinner the night before. You should join us.

A friend and I are staying at the Marriot I think.

As for studying, I have a handful of topics I need to go back on in the morning sessions. From here on out I am mainly focussing on the Geotech PM samples that I have and working all of the Geotech 6-mins until I know them every way possible.

I plan to take one day this weekend to veg and then will probably not study anything the week of the exam...just organize mainly.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah I might do that, i need to make my hotel reservation soon!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

Just don't indulge in a feast of Indian food like I did the night before the exam. I had a major curry squirt episode.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 4, 2006)

do like we did and go to hooters, eat wings and drink beer. go to bed early and relax.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

Somehow I don't think my friend who is coming down with me to take the exam would be a big fan of Hooters. She is just not like that.

A friend who took the exam in April said he made the mistake of cramming the night before and thus he planned for a dinner outting this time before the exam.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

I had zaxby's the night before last time, it was a mistake getting anything with buffalo wings....


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 4, 2006)

I should be finished with 6 minute solutions by the weekend; I carefully record the time to do each section of problems and my score, then calculate the mean time per problem and %correct; then, I divide the mean time by %correct.

Any subject greater than 8 ((6 minutes/problem)/75%) will get some attention, but I will put the most time into the subjects with the highest numbers.

By my calculations thus far, I have a lot of work to do! :suicide:


----------

